# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Xtreme Whey Protein (Xcore Nutrition)

## Ευρης

Παιδια εχει δοκιμασει κανεις τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη? 77% πρωτεινη,whey,
XCore Nutrition has spent a lot of time developing a protein with the best ingredients that meets the needs of athletes and bodybuilders. Xcore Nutrition believes that if you want Xtreme results, you should use extreme measures and as result of this belief came 100% Xtreme Whey Protein.

100% Xtreme Whey Protein, is the best solution for gaining lean muscle and increasing strength, in fact Xtreme Whey Protein contains a special XPB formula with high digestibility, developed to obtain lean muscle, preventing catabolism and promoting anabolic processes.

Added to that, it has excellent solubility and a great taste, with the widest variety of flavors available on the market for a product of this type.

Xtreme Whey Protein was considered in 2008 the best tasting protein shake by PRS and meets D2U criteria, which assures the best quality and price, sold directly to the consumer without intermediaries. This means that Xtreme Whey Protein comes direct from the laboratory to you, ensuring the best price.
BENEFITS:


XPB - Xcore proprietary blend;
XPB Protein matrix;
Aspartame free;
Contains protein isolate;
Higher protein percentage;
Great tasting mixes easily;
17g of glutamine 21g BCAAs

----------


## beefmeup

δεν εχεις βαλει τα συστατικα :01. Wink:

----------


## Ευρης

Supplement Facts: 


Per 40g	Per 100g
Energy Value	153kcal/652KJ	384kcal/1629KJ
Proteins	30.7g	76.7g 
(80.1% d.m.b) 
Carbohydrates	3.2g	8.3g
Fats	2.0g	4.9g
ESSENTIAL AMINO ACIDS

Per 100g
Isoleucine	5.8g
Leucine	10.0g
Lysine	8.3g
Valine	5.6g
Phenylalanine	3.2g
Threonine	6.4g
Methionine	2.7g
Tryptophan	2.0g
NON ESSENTIAL AMINO ACIDS

Per 100g
Glutamic Acid	17.5g
Aspartic Acid	11.8g
Arginine	2.4g
Proline	5.8g
Serine	4.7g
Alanine	4.9g
Proline	5.8g
Serine	4.7g
Alanine	4.9g
Glycine	1.7g
Tyrosine	2.9g
Histidine	1.7g
Cysteine	2.6g
Ingredients: 
Protein blend (WPC and Isolate), flavours, sweeteners: acesulfame k, sodium cyclamate, sodium, saccharin, soy lecithin.

Recommended Use: 
For adults, add three (3) scoops (40 g) of powder into 250 to 300ml (8 to 10 ounces) of water or skimmed milk (scoop found inside container). 
WARNINGS 
Not intended for use by pregnant or nursing women. If you are taking any medications, consult your doctor before use. Discontinue use and consult your doctor if any adverse reactions occur. Not intended for use by persons under the age of 18. Keep out of reach of children. Store in a cool, dry place. 

Allergen information: Contains milk 
Container Size: 2,2kg

----------


## Ευρης

> δεν εχεις βαλει τα συστατικα


ναι τ παρελειψα, συγνωμη..ν προσθεσω οτι απο εξωτερικο εχει πολυ καλη τιμη. 38 ευρω τ 2,2 kg.

----------


## tolis93

χμ...εμενα μου καλαρεσε.απο γευσεις τι βγαινει λεει?

----------


## Ευρης

> χμ...εμενα μου καλαρεσε.απο γευσεις τι βγαινει λεει?


        Chocolate	
	Strawberry	
	Vanilla	
	Cookies and Cream	
	Orange	
	Banana	
	Cappuccino	
	Berry Fruit	
	Tropical punch

----------


## sofos

τωρα τσεκαρα την εταιρια,καινουργια πρεπει να ναι και απ οτι ειδα ο rob riches διαφημησε αρκετα την αλλη που βγαζει που ναι πολλων πηγων...

----------


## Ευρης

θα την παρω μιας και εχει πολυ καλη τιμη΄...απο γευση δεν με νοιαζει και πολυ αφου θ κατεβαινει με νερακι μετα την προπονηση. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: για γευση και βραδακι εχουμε Myofusion χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Ευρης

α!εκανα λαθος 28 ευρω εχει το 2.2 kg!

----------


## tolis93

> α!εκανα λαθος 28 ευρω εχει το 2.2 kg!


μου εχεις στιλει με πμ το λινκ για το σαιτ και δε το ξερεις.gogogogogo!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pikos

Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις ? Είναι αξιόπιστη εταιρεία ?

----------


## Ευρης

> Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις ? Είναι αξιόπιστη εταιρεία ?


Η εταιρεια πρεπει ν ειναι καινουρια (σχετικα). αλλα εχει βγαλει ηδη παρα πολλα προιοντα. review για γευση θ κανω σε 10 μερουλες.

----------


## Ευρης

Χθες την παρελαβα...λοιπον απο γευση ειναι καλη εως πολυ καλη, και δυαλυτοτητα αριστη. Στην ουσια  ειναι οπως η Iso-100 Dymatize σε διαλυτοτητα.

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

Που την πουλανε καλε αυτη? Υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα?

----------


## ghost4

στο prozis

----------


## Ευρης

> στο prozis


Μαλλον θα διαγραφει τ μνμ σου απο τους admins.μην αναφερεις ονοματα, μονο σε πμ.

----------


## gspyropo

παιδια τι λετε γισ την συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια και την πρωτεινη μιας και ειναι αρκετα οικονομικη?







**** Χρησιμοποιείτε την Αναζήτηση πριν να ανοίξετε Νεο Θεμα.Πλεον με την ταξινόμηση τα πράγματα είναι ακομα πιο εύκολα.Mods Team ****

----------


## billys15

Μου φαινεται μια κλασσικη πρωτεϊνουλα,αν δοκιμασεις πες μας για γευση-διαλυτοτητα-ανοχη στο στομαχι κλπ  :01. Wink:

----------


## Ευρης

> Μου φαινεται μια κλασσικη πρωτεϊνουλα,αν δοκιμασεις πες μας για γευση-διαλυτοτητα-ανοχη στο στομαχι κλπ


Η γευση μετα απο ενα διαστημα μπορω να πω οτι ειναι λιγο μπλιαχ....ρε παιδια δεν ξερω , τις πρωτες μερες που τη δοκιμαζα ηταν κομπλε η γευση, τωρα μου φαινεται πολυ φαρμακιλα...υπαρχει περιπτωση να αλλοιωθηκε?

----------


## just chris

κανα νεο ριβιου για γευση εχουμε???απιστευτη τιμη παντως???

----------


## Numerouno

Δυστυχως, η τιμη εχει μεγαλωσει ΠΟΛΥΥΥ σε σχεση με την προηγουμενη αναγραφρομενη  :01. Smile:

----------


## just chris

την τιμη τη ξερω κ ειναι εξισου πολυ καλη κ τωρα.
απο θεμα γευσης που με ενδιαφερει πολυ τι λεει? καμια φρεσκια γνωμη 
εχουμε?

----------


## just chris

τσαμπα ρωταω,θα κανω μονος μου το review.τη παραγγειλα σε
σοκολατα κ ο θεος να βαλει το χερι του.εντος λιγων ημερων θα ξαναγραψω.

----------


## just chris

γευση σοκολατα πολυ καλη
στο χτυπημα δεν εμεινε τπτ αλλα εκανε λιγο αφρισμα
φουσκωματα κτλ δεν ειχα
γενικως μια χαρα πρωτεινη ειναι,τη συνιστω μιας κ η τιμη της
ειναι παρα μα παρα πολυ καλη

----------


## nikosgate

καλημερα σας..καμια καινουρια γνωμη υπαρχρει για την πρωτεινη αυτη.?.την ειδα σημερα και εχει πολυ καλη τιμη..το θεμα ειναι αξιζει..?εγω μεχρι τωρα δυο της ον και μια της dymatize εχω παρει..για τα συστατικα αυτης  τι λετε..?ειναι κατωτερη η αξιζει?ευχαριστω..

----------


## nikosgate

τιποτα ρε παιδια..?καμια γνωμη απο καποιους που την χρησημοποιησαν τωρα προσφατα..?

----------


## nikosgate

καλημερα σας..οικονομικα αρχιζω και στενευομαι και κοιταω να αγορασω πρωτεινες και οικονομικες αλλα και ποιοτικες..μεχει τωρα εχω χρησημοποιησει on gold kai dymatize elite whey..και τωρα ειμαι αναμεσα σε αυτες τις δυο εχετε καποια γνωμη σχετικα..μηπως καποιος τις εχει χρησημοποιησει..?


Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ WHEY PHASE 4D 






5 Lbs.    Chocolate
Serving Size35G
Servings Per Container65
Amount Per Serving    % Daily Value
Calories    150    
Calories From Fat    15    
Total Fat    2g    3%*
Saturated Fat    0.5g    3%*
Cholesterol    40mg    13%
Total Carbohydrates    8g    3%*
Dietary Fiber    1g    4%
Sugars    2g    †
Protein    24g    48%*
Calcium    150mg    15%
Sodium    120mg    5%
Potassium    200mg    6%
PHASE 1: MPAAM™ (Multi-Phase™ Amino Acid Matrix)        †
Cros-Flow Micro-Filtration Technology: [Whey Protein Concentrate (80% Yield), Whey Protein Isolate (90% Yield), WPI97 Hydrolyzed Whey (97% Yield)], Creatine Monohydrate, BCAAs (L-Leucine, L-Valine, L-Isoleucine), L-Glutamine
PHASE 2: Pro-Energy Carb Matrix™        †
Maltodextrin, Guar Gum, Xanthan, Cellulose Gum, Lactase
PHASE 3: Functional Lean Matrix™        †
Sunflower Oil, CLA (Conjugated Linoleic Acid), Flax Seed Oil Powder
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet
† Daily Value not established
Other Ingredients:
Cocoa, Mono- And Diglycerides, Natural And Artificial Flavors, Acesulfame Potassium, Sucralose
Allergen Warning:    
Contains Milk. Made in a plant that also processes egg, soy, peanut, tree nuts, fish, crustaceans/shellfish, and wheat products.
Manufactured in an EU Certified and CFIA Inspected GMP Facility.

ΚΑΙ Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η XCORE WHEY

----------


## nikosgate

τιποτα ρε παιδια..?

----------


## RAMBO

Βαλε και φωτο

----------


## a-mad

με διαφορα την whey της xcore μιας και ειναι 77% εναντι της αλλης π ειναι 68% και γεματη με προσθετα.εγω θα σ προτεινα να μεινεις στην dymatize π ειναι αρκετα οικονομικη μιας και η 10lb εχει μονο 88ευρω,δηλ μονο 4 ευρω πανω απο την xcore και σκεψου οτι η dymatize ειναι κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο isolate ενω οι αλλες ειναι concetrate.

----------


## nikosgate

ωραια..ομως μηπως ,πορειτε να μου πειτε απο που κοστιζει η dymatize 88ευρω οι 10lbs..?
οσο για την πρωτεινη της xcore τι λετε να την ξεχασω..?δν ειναι καλη..?εχει μεγαλη διαφορα απο τις πιο επωνυμες τις οποιες χρησημοποποιουσα..?

----------


## a-mad

μια χαρα ειναι και η xcore  :03. Thumb up: 

σε εστειλα pm

----------


## nikosgate

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το pm..για τωρα εχω ακμα λιγο πρωτεινη οταν τελειωσει αναλογα με τα χρηματα θα δω να παρω την xcore αφου λετε οτι ειναι ενταξει αλλιως αν εχω παραπανω χρηματα θα παρω την dymatize 10lbs..

----------


## nikosgate

καμια γνωμη παιδια τελευταια απο κανεναν πριν παω να την αγορασω ..?αξιζει..?

----------


## stone garden

εχω δοκιμασει γευσεις βανιλια,σοκολατα,μπανανα και οι 3 ηταν αριστες απολες τις αποψεις. μονο κοοκιες δε μου αρεσε γιατι ειχε κομματακια μπισκοτο μεσα αλλιως ηταν αρκετα καλη και αυτη. απο κει και περα που ρωτας για τα συστατικα δες τα εσυ ο ιδιος και αποφασισε.

----------


## just chris

εχω δοκιμασει σοκολατα η οποια μου αρεσε πολυ.η κουκιζ δε μου αρεσε τοσο,αραιη η γευση της,ασε που εχει κατι κομματακια μεσα τα οποια ειναι ακυρα κ ενοχλητικα πιστευω(κ καλα για να δωσουν την εντυπωση κομματιων κουκιζ,μουφα τελειως!)

----------


## nikosgate

απο συστατικα..?

----------


## just chris

γυρνα στη πρωτη σελιδα να δεις

----------


## junglist

Σε σύγκριση με την Gold 100% της ΟΝ τι λέτε;

Οκ η xtreme έχει 13 λιγότερες δόσεις ανά κουτί, αλλά την βρίσκω και 20% πιο φτηνά από την GOLD.

Επίσης η GOLD έχει 1 γρ παραπάνω ανά δόση που δεν είναι μεγάλη διαφορά.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

Optimum φίλε, δεν το συζητάμε :01. Wink:

----------


## junglist

> Optimum φίλε, δεν το συζητάμε


Χαχα βλέπω δεν υπάρχει κανένα πλεονέκτημα για την Χtreme

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk

----------

